# Hoyt Long Draws



## Timber (Jun 14, 2014)

I have two Hoyt long draw bows I would like to sell. 

2013 Carbon Matrix, 32" draw 65lb limbs right hand, it is matte black with green strings, bone collector edition. I have hunted with this bow for two years. It has been well used but still a nice bow. Should have a lot of life left in it. $450 obo

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 LD. This one is mint, gloss black with green strings. 70-80lb limbs, not sure on the year but it has the Z5 cams. It has been shot very little and never been in the mountains. I bought this one to replace the Matrix but decided to go a different route. $850 obo

Best way to get ahold of me is call or text 435-881-5698 I will post pictures of the Matrix later.


----------

